# Felix The Rat?



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Cheesy, but cute.
Anyway this is my new rattie, I acquired him yesterday.
He's a pretty happy active little guy, likes to run around when he's outside his cage. He's pretty hyper too actually.. I guess it's because he's still somewhat young. He'll probably come around now soon and start running around and hanging off his hammock by his back feet :lol: 

Anyway here's some pictures of my handsome boy
























I'm not really sure what you would call the coloring he has, I'm pretty sure he's dumbo but otherwise I'm not sure...
I've also changed his bedding since the first two pictures, it's a much more comfy fleece now =).


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I have no idea. :lol: Mismarked/fading Smeeze?

Meh, whatever he is, he's adorable and lucky.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

I love my little boy to death <3
He's so sweet =)


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww hes so cute, reminds me of my roobs


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Roobs? What a cute name =)


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*aaww what a little cutie!! he seems to like his fleece . *


----------

